# pcre libedit not found



## Dane (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello.

When I'd done portupgrade it tells me that:

```
** Cannot --enable-pcretest-libedit because libedit library was not found.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to bf@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/pcre/work/pcre-8.34/config.log" including the output of the
failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an
overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
```

I'd tried to reinstall pcre, but it was bad idea. I lost my pcre. I can't install it for the reason above. Libedit was installed/reinstalled successfully. Any ideas?

`]uname -a`

```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Tue Nov  1 19:29:59 MSK 2011 /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Kernel  i386
```


----------



## trh411 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dane said:
			
		

> Hello.
> When I'd done portupgrade it tells me that:
> 
> 
> ...


FreeBSD-8.1 has been EOL since July 2010. Can you upgrade to a supported version?

Based on my research, devel/pcre does not depend on devel/libedit to build or run, so that error is strange. Is what you provided the complete output of the ports-mgmt/portupgrade command you are running?


----------



## Dane (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for your answer.

If it's safe I'll try to upgrade to a supported version in the future (I'm not a professional in FreeBSD). But now, I want to fix this problem first. There are many topics with this problem on the Internet, but there's no answer (except the advice to `portupgrade -caf`). This is the complete error message. I have config.log if you need it, but I don't know how to attach it to this topic.


----------



## kpa (Feb 10, 2014)

The libedit library is in the base system in FreeBSD and you shouldn't need to install the port version of it at all. There's a note in the commit log of devel/pcre from july of 2012 that says:


```
Fix libedit dependency to >= 803000

PR:		ports/169948
Reported by:	Bryan Drewery
```

I guess this fix breaks the build of devel/pcre on unsupported versions of FreeBSD so please upgrade.


----------



## Dane (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to all for your answers. I've decided to upgrade my FreeBSD, but I have a questions:

This server works as gateway. So, I'd made some changes to the kernel to rebuild it as gateway. Can I do `freebsd-update -r 8.4-RELEASE upgrade` or do I need to make world manually?
If I have some problems with the current version of the server, will it fix it (or give no errors) when I upgrade the kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2014)

Dane said:
			
		

> 1. This server works as gateway. So, I'd made some changes in kernel to rebuild it as gateway. Can I make `freebsd-update -r 8.4-RELEASE upgrade` or I'll need to make world manually?


You can use freebsd-update(8) but because you have a custom kernel you have to take some extra steps. Once the upgrade is done you can build a new custom kernel. I am wondering what you changed though? There shouldn't be a need to for a custom kernel to make it act as a gateway.



> 2. If I've some problems in current version of server will it fix it (or will make no errors) when I'll upgrade kernel?


You shouldn't have any problems if you stick to the same major version. FreeBSD 8.4 will be supported until June 2015, giving you plenty of time to test 9.1 or 9.2.


----------



## Dane (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you for your detailed answer. About the change of kernel conf: when I rebuilt world last time wrote some options like:

```
options  IPDIVERT
options  IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options  DUMMYNET
```
What's wrong?


----------



## reokashiwazaki (Mar 10, 2014)

Portupgrade tells me that, too. 

```
% uname -a
FreeBSD www.my.domain 8.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE #0: Mon Jun 10 11:53:29 JST 2013     root@XXXX:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/OPTERON  amd64
% sudo portupgrade pcre
(snip)
** Cannot --enable-pcretest-libedit because libedit library was not found.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to bf@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/devel/pcre/work/pcre-8.34/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
% pkg_info -Ea
apache22-2.2.26
apr-1.4.8.1.5.3
asciidoc-8.6.9_3
atk-2.8.0
autoconf-2.69
autoconf-wrapper-20131203
automake-1.14
automake-wrapper-20131203
bash-4.2.45_1
bdftopcf-1.0.4
bigreqsproto-1.1.2
bison-2.7.1,1
bitstream-vera-1.10_5
boehm-gc-7.2e
ca_root_nss-3.15.4
cairo-1.10.2_7,2
cmake-2.8.12.1_3
cmake-modules-2.8.12.1_1
compositeproto-0.4.2
cscope-15.8a
ctags-5.8
curl-7.35.0
damageproto-1.2.1
db41-4.1.25_4
db42-4.2.52_5
dejavu-2.34_2
dialog4ports-0.1.5_2
encodings-1.0.4_1,1
expat-2.1.0
fixesproto-5.0
flex-2.5.38_1
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_1
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_1
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_1
font-util-1.3.0_1
fontconfig-2.11.0_1,1
fontsproto-2.1.2
freetype2-2.5.2
gdbm-1.11
gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2
getopt-1.1.5
gettext-0.18.3.1
glib-2.36.3_2
gmake-3.82_1
gmp-5.1.3
gnomehier-3.0
gnutls-2.12.23_3
gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2
graphite2-1.2.4
harfbuzz-0.9.25_1
help2man-1.43.3_1
icu-52.1
inputproto-2.3
intltool-0.50.2
iso8879-1986_3
ja-nkf-2.1.3,1
jasper-1.900.1_12
jbigkit-1.6
jpeg-8_4
kbproto-1.0.6
libICE-1.0.8,1
libSM-1.2.2,1
libX11-1.6.2,1
libXau-1.0.8
libXcomposite-0.4.4,1
libXcursor-1.1.14
libXdamage-1.1.4
libXdmcp-1.1.1
libXext-1.3.2,1
libXfixes-5.0.1
libXfont-1.4.7,1
libXi-1.7.2,1
libXinerama-1.1.3,1
libXrandr-1.4.2
libXrender-0.9.8
libXt-1.1.4,1
libedit-2.6.10_2
libexecinfo-1.1_3
libffi-3.0.13_1
libfontenc-1.1.2
libgcrypt-1.5.3
libgpg-error-1.12
libiconv-1.14_2
libidn-1.28_1
libpaper-1.1.24_1
libpthread-stubs-0.3_4
libtasn1-3.3
libtool-2.4.2_2
libxcb-1.9.3
libxml2-2.8.0_3
libxslt-1.1.28_1
libyaml-0.1.4_3
lua52-5.2.3_2
lv-4.51_3
m4-1.4.17_1,1
mkfontdir-1.0.7
mkfontscale-1.1.1
munin-common-2.0.17
munin-master-2.0.17
munin-node-2.0.17_1
nettle-2.7.1
p11-kit-0.20.1
p5-Authen-NTLM-1.09
p5-CGI.pm-3.63,1
p5-Cache-2.06
p5-Cache-Cache-1.06
p5-Class-Load-0.20
p5-Class-Singleton-1.4
p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.064
p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.065
p5-Crypt-CBC-2.33
p5-Crypt-DES-2.07
p5-Crypt-SSLeay-0.64
p5-Data-OptList-0.109
p5-Date-Manip-6.34
p5-DateTime-1.07
p5-DateTime-HiRes-0.01
p5-DateTime-Locale-0.45
p5-DateTime-TimeZone-1.64
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03
p5-Digest-SHA1-2.13
p5-Dist-CheckConflicts-0.09
p5-Encode-Locale-1.03
p5-Error-0.17022
p5-ExtUtils-Config-0.007
p5-ExtUtils-Helpers-0.022
p5-ExtUtils-InstallPaths-0.010
p5-FCGI-0.74
p5-File-Copy-Recursive-0.38
p5-File-Listing-6.04
p5-File-NFSLock-1.21
p5-Getopt-Long-2.39
p5-HTML-Parser-3.71
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20
p5-HTML-Template-2.95
p5-HTTP-Cookies-6.01
p5-HTTP-Daemon-6.01
p5-HTTP-Date-6.02
p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_2
p5-HTTP-Negotiate-6.01
p5-Heap-0.80
p5-IO-Compress-2.064
p5-IO-HTML-1.00
p5-IO-Multiplex-1.13
p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.69
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.967
p5-IO-String-1.08
p5-IPC-ShareLite-0.17
p5-JSON-PP-2.27203
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02
p5-LWP-Protocol-https-6.04
p5-List-MoreUtils-0.33
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
p5-Log-Log4perl-1.42
p5-Math-Round-0.06
p5-Module-Build-0.4205
p5-Module-Build-Tiny-0.035
p5-Module-Implementation-0.07
p5-Module-Runtime-0.014
p5-Mozilla-CA-20130114
p5-Net-CIDR-0.17
p5-Net-HTTP-6.06
p5-Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01_1
p5-Net-SNMP-6.0.1
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.58
p5-Net-Server-2.007
p5-Package-Stash-0.36
p5-Package-Stash-XS-0.28
p5-Params-Util-1.07
p5-Params-Validate-1.08
p5-Scalar-List-Utils-1.35,1
p5-Socket6-0.25_1
p5-Storable-2.45
p5-Storable-AMF-1.00
p5-Sub-Install-0.927
p5-Test-Harness-3.30
p5-Text-Balanced-2.02
p5-Time-HiRes-1.9726,1
p5-TimeDate-2.30_1,1
p5-Try-Tiny-0.18
p5-URI-1.60
p5-WWW-RobotRules-6.02
p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1
p5-YAML-Syck-1.27
p5-YAML-Tiny-1.61
p5-libwww-6.05
p5-parent-0.228
p5-version-0.99.04
pango-1.34.1_1
perl5-5.16.3_7
php5-5.4.25
pixman-0.32.4
pkgconf-0.9.4
png-1.5.18
portupgrade-2.4.12,2
python-2.7_1,2
python2-2_2
python27-2.7.6_4
randrproto-1.4.0
rast-0.3.1_3
renderproto-0.11.1
rrdtool-1.4.8
rsync-3.1.0_1
ruby-1.9.3.484_1,1
ruby19-bdb-0.6.6_3
ruby19-date2-4.0.19
sqlite3-3.8.3.1
sudo-1.8.9.p5
tcl86-8.6.1
tiff-4.0.3
unzip-6.0_1
vim-7.4.192_1
w3m-0.5.3_2
wget-1.15
xcb-proto-1.9
xcb-util-0.3.9_1,1
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8
xcmiscproto-1.2.2
xextproto-7.2.1
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0
xineramaproto-1.2.1
xmlcatmgr-2.2
xmlcharent-0.3_2
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1
xorg-macros-1.18.0
xproto-7.0.25
xtrans-1.3.2
zsh-5.0.5
```

Any ideas_?_


----------



## joint (Apr 19, 2014)

Had exactly the same issue while attempted update to pcre-8.34.

Found that /lib/libedit.so.7  was causing the problem.

FIX:
Just had to overwrite libedit.so.7 that I borrowed from another server-box that runs under the same OS version. Right after `portupgrade -f pcre-8.33` that updated to pcre-8.34 with no issues.

My system:

```
% uname -a
FreeBSD http://www.my.domain 8.3-RELEASE
```


----------

